# Mainboard bootet nach flashen nicht ... Raid wiederherstellen



## ernii (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

sehr ärgerlicher weise geht mein Mainboard (ECS Elitegroup L7VTA, Athlon XP 2400+, 512MB Ram) nach dem ich das Bios flashen wollte nicht mehr an ... bzw. alle Lüfter etc springen zwar an, aber es passiert einfach garnichts ... kein beepen wenn es ein Mainboard Fehler wäre, kein Floppy seek das man eine Bootdisk mit neuem Bios erstellen könnte ...
Auf dem Mainboard hab ich auch nicht gesehen das des Bios gesockelt wäre ... daher ist wohl auch ein AUstausch nicht möglich ;/

Also eigentlich hab ich mich schon damit abgefunden das ich mir wohl ein neues MB kaufen muss aber vielleicht weiß ja doch noch jemand einen Trick.

Was mich zu meiner 2. und wesentlichen Frage bringt.

Auf dem Mainboard saß ein Raidcontroller und ich hatte meine beiden Platten zu einem Raid 0 zusammen geschlossen...
Nun Frage ich mich ob es irgendwelche Probleme damit geben könnte wenn ich mir nun einen anderen Raidcontroller hole ... ich meine auf den Festplatten sind halt relativ viele wichtige Daten ....

hoff das mich da jemand beruhigen kann 

cu
ernii


----------



## Georg Melher (13. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde mal Deinen Händler fragen, ob er auch einen Bioschip neu flashen kann. Manche haben einen Eepromschreiber. Das wäre vielleicht der günstigste Fall. Kannst auch mal bei Bios-Repair reinschauen.

Das zweite Problem wirst Du wohl leider bekommen, wenn Du es nicht schaffst Dein Raid 0 wieder in genau den selben Zustand wie vor dem Crash zu bringen. Ist ein Array zerstört, sond normalerweise die Daten auch hinüber und (eventuell) nur über professionelle Datenrettungssoftware oder Datenrettungsfirmen wiederherzustellen.


----------



## ernii (13. Oktober 2003)

Ja, leider ist es nicht ganz so leicht mit dem Bioschip ... ich habe einen Händler gefunden der mir einen neuen, geflashten Chip verkauft. Aber leider ist es so, dass auf diesem tollen MB der Chip aufgelötet ist ... nun werd ich mich wohl mal mit dem Lötkolben probieren .... auch wenn mir das irgendwie einwenig unangenehm ist ....

Nunja und zu dem Raid ... also ich denke mal die Einstellungen im Raidkontroller sind verloren ... letztes mal hab ich halt einfach eingestellt, das beide gefunden Festplatten als Stripe benutzt werden sollen ..  das sollte doch keine Probleme geben wenn ich das einfach wieder tue? Oder? 
*angstumdatenhab*

cu


----------



## fluessig (15. Oktober 2003)

Es gibt noch einen weiteren Weg um dein BIOS neu zu flashen. Man kann eine Startdiskette erstellen, die das BIOS neu flasht ohne ein Betriebssystem zu verwenden (der flashprozess wird in die autoexec.bat eingebunden). Während der ganzen Prozedur bleibt der Monitor schwarz. 
Du kannst nur hoffen, dass dein Mainboardhersteller sowas anbietet. Dann kannst du eine alte BIOS Version aufspielen. Eventuell kannst du die Routine von einem anderen Hersteller klauen und dein BIOS einbauen (gibts bei MSI).
Zu erwähnen sei noch, dass ich das auch schon probiert hab - ein Freund hat sein BIOS mit einer Version für ein falsches Mainboard geflasht. Leider hatte ich keinen Erfolg.
Meld dich wenns geholfen hat


----------

